

U.S. vs Charles Shrem and Robert M. Faiella - mdelias
http://www.scribd.com/doc/202555785/United-States-vs-Charles-Shrem-and-Robert-M-Faiella

======
dragonwriter
Original source:
[http://www.justice.gov/usao/nys/pressreleases/January14/Schr...](http://www.justice.gov/usao/nys/pressreleases/January14/SchremFaiellaChargesPR/Faiella,%20Robert%20M.%20and%20Charlie%20Shrem%20Complaint.pdf)

